# In tension I'm bemused



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

All these poems I need to delete...oh well.

Shaking, dancing hands
Over a clothed and closetted mind
Of murmurs deep and felt
And seemly
Errupting from the heart of the man
His Self
Of closing books, forgotten times
Closed to the glory of
The stream
Of love in the deepest absent spell
And butlers running for kings and queens
Of love 
Of love
Of love
Of lingering ever so slowly in the dark 
In case the breath is too soon breathed
Or love is lost on something else.


----------

